# Period spots within 20 miles



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Coming to perdido
d Memorial Day weekend need a few good spots to take the wife and kids that will produce can anybody help me out.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Boy that's a catchy headline.......:thumbup:


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Damn spell check*

Maybe it'll help


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The best place to fish is to go out of the perdido pass and go south . There are tons of fish out there.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/fisheries/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf

I am attaching a link to the outdoor alabama reef list. the pryamid reef sites about 7 miles south will produce well. There is also some bridge rubble sites southwest about 7 miles that are easy to find and usually pretty good. A little further out is the liberty ship which seems to be pretty popular.

Good Luck!!


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

You should run over some private spots if you travel south on either side of the Alabama/Florida border.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

FishEyeMaps said:


> You should run over some private spots if you travel south on either side of the Alabama/Florida border.


Can you be more specific


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

your a week early for snapper so run out to the trisler or some bridge rubble to try and get past at least SOME of the damn snapper... when you head out to the public numbers keep your eyes on your bottum machine... you will most likely run over spots going out ... good luck...


----------

